
Google Limits Free Apps for Business Accounts - kingsidharth
http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2011/04/helping-small-businesses-start-and.html
======
morganpyne
These changes will come into effect on May 10th, so signups before then will
still have the less-restrictive old limits and existing accounts will have
these limits honoured after the changeover. Move your domains now if you
haven't already done so!

